# MP crest



## k_town (3 Feb 2010)

does anyone know where I can find a high quality digital image of the MP crest?  I've found some before and they are too small to make out all the details (colours, lines etc).
Any help would be appreciated.
Be safe.


----------



## Rheostatic (3 Feb 2010)

In vector and raster file types:
http://www.milbadges.com/corps/Canada/milpolice


----------

